# All Maryland Reptile Show



## Chesney001 (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone vending at the show in Havre de Grace March 12th? Looking for Bakhuis and Leucs.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I will be there and just so happen to have a proven pair of bakhuis and two adult luecs (belive to be a pair) for sale. lots of other stuff too including feeders, broms and other plants.


----------

